# My winter project



## doubletall (Nov 21, 2018)

My cousin has a 9N that hasn't been started in quite a few years. I'm planning on towing it to my garage to work on it over the winter. I'll have the manual to read through and I'll read what I can find on the forum before I dive into it. My plan of attack in no particular order is to drain all the fluids, pull the oil pan and head covers to see what kind of gunk is in there and just generally give it a good cleaning. Any other suggestions what be appreciated. My cousin said it was running last time it was parked but after the length of time it's been sitting I don't think it would be wise to just crank it and see what happens.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Photos fixed for you!


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

After clean fluids and filters are in all the corners, you may want to turn it over just to distribute the oil to all cylinders. You can achieve that by starting it but NOT turning on the ignition key so it will never catch.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I've always just fired them up and deal with fluid changes and the like afterwards.
By getting it running first you can determine if the tractor is worth messing with.
Let's say you start it and you hear a rod hammering or the gears are grinding bad or the lift isn't working.
You would cuss yourself for having put new fluids in it then.
I have a temporary fuel tank that I use for getting one running for the first time or testing a new engine before I put the tin back on. That way I know I have good, fresh fuel without having to clean out the tank.








The photo shows my test tank hanging off the muffler.
It held about a gallon of fuel.
I used the tractor that way all one season for snow removal.


----------

